# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تحديثات :  ATF Lumia WinPhone 8 Support - v9.21 Update!! Public Discussion Thread:

## mohamed73

*[9.21 AUTO UPDATE - November 30, 2012]*  *1. Bug Fixed on Scanning Simlock NON-LOCKED or DEVKIT WinPhone 8 Devices* *2. Better RAM Allocation for Loading 1GB FFU Flash Files for WinPhone8*  *Get it Fresh from the AutoUpdate Server!*     *[9.20 MAJOR UPDATE]*  *Introduing The Lumia Windows Phone 8 Module v1.0*  *Current Windows 8 Phones:* *Lumia 920 - RM-820, RM-821* *Lumia 810 - RM-878* *Lumia 820 - RM-824, RM-825* *Lumia 822 - RM-845*  *Full Product Firmware Flashing via USB Connection with valid FFU Signed Images* *Supports Live Phone, DEAD Phone and RED Phone* Flashing* *Full Product Info Reading including Lock Status and Original Provisioner Settings* *Variant Information displayed during Live Phone Scan* *Phone Type will now be Automatically Selected after Live Phone Scan* *Ability to Switch from NCSD Mode to Test Mode aka FBUS MODE* *--> In FBUS MODE, Self-Tests and Some Scan Phone Items are available.*  *TIPS for Working with Windows 8 Phones:* *1. Holding the POWER BUTTON for 12 Seconds will force a phone reboot to Normal Mode* *2. Holding the POWER BUTTON and VOLUME DOWN BUTTON until a short vibration will force phone into FLASH MODE* *3. Always make sure you have more than 50% Battery Power before you flash the Phone.* *4. After the phone is flashed, ALL USER DATA is ERASED! Make sure to Backup Phone Data before flashing.*   *[Windows Phone 7.x]* *Variant Information now displayed during Live Phone Scan* *-->This is useful for knowing Original Provisioner of the Phone aka NETWORK LOCK* *Phone Type will now be Automatically Selected after Live Phone Scan* *--> Correct Flash Files will also be selected if available*   *[Infineon XG213]* *Decrypt PM 120 Hashes for LBF of XG213 Based Infineon Phones* *Show Infineon XG213 Keypress and FBUS Counters* *Reset Lock Counters for XG213* *XG213 Send 15-digit or 20-digit Code via FBUS Frame* *LBF Files SKIP SAVE if 20-digit or Phone does not accept NCK Input* *Automatically Backup XG213 Certificates in Plain RPL Format during Prior to Flashing* *XG213 Write RPL Certificates* *Show Second IMEI Info for Dual Sim Phones (Scan Phone and Backup RPL)* *Fixed "Quick/Shortcut Erase" Bug when flashing "Contact Service" Phones*   *[Infineon XG223]* *Fixed XG223 RPL Certificate Backup Sizes (Asha 308, 3080, 309 and 3090)* *Enabled XG223 Write RPL and Custom Fash Chip Erase Address* *Show Second IMEI Info for Dual Sim Phones (Scan Phone and Backup RPL)*   *[General Updates]*  *New ATF Box Signed Drivers for 32/64 Bit Windows XP, 7 and 8* *New BB5 Flash Loaders 12.33.000.3* *New WinUSB Lumia Drivers (Supports Windows 8)* *New Nokia Connectivity Cable Driver 7.1.92.0 (Supports All Current Nokia Phones)*   *[User Requests]* *Angel - Product Type (RM-XXX) now saved in PM and PP Backup Filenames*  *RED Phone - Phone is showing a dark RED Tint with NOKIA Logo Only*  *Who will buy this if you can get more in ATF?*     *__________________________________________________  ________________________*   *Buy only from ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] authorized resellers:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official web sites:*
International - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official support forums:*
World Wide: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Indonesia: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
Philippine: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Syria: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Chinese support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Vietnam: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
India: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official Iran Support Forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Bangladesh: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Chinese Support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     _The Master Piece_

----------


## mohamed73

@Alva 
It takes 1GB RAM initially to load the flash file into memory...  ((

----------


## mohamed73

@Alva 
If you FULL Install 9.20, you should get the Latest WinUSB Drivers here: 
C:\AdvanceBox Turbo Flasher\Driver\Lumia Phone Drivers\ 
and the latest Nokia Connectivity Drivers here: 
C:\AdvanceBox Turbo Flasher\Driver\  
You need to install both of them because it is REQUIRED. 
Older WinUSB and older Nokia Connectivity may NOT WORK properly.   Remember to use the 9.21 in the other PC as well.  
There are 3 kinds of drivers for the Win8 phones... each time the phone changes is MODE,
then windows will install a new driver again. 
If you installed WinUSB and Nokia Connectivity, you will have no problems. 
B.R.

----------


## mohamed73

Try to click "CHECK" button  
[+MCU]
[+PPM]
[+CNT]
[Clear]
[Check]  <------------ this one  
This will check if your flash files (1GB FFU File) is corrupted or not..  
And better you should use ATF 9.21 which is available from the 
Auto Update Server... It has better RAM handling for flashing 
Lumia WinPhone 8 devices.  
Direct Link is here:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
You should install WinUSB Drivers + The Latest Nokia Connectivity Drivers from the 9.20 Installer of ATF... 
WinUSB is here: *C:\AdvanceBox Turbo Flasher\Driver\Lumia Phone Drivers\*  
And Nokia Connectivity is here: *C:\AdvanceBox Turbo Flasher\Driver\*

----------

